# I want a website with an affiliate program - any recs?



## Humerus (Nov 10, 2012)

I currently just sell via eBay and the like, but this year my goal has been to set up my own web store by October for the Christmas rush.

I specifically want one with the ability to have affiliates, which I'm not really seeing in most of the standard 'starter" webstore places.

Does anybody have one that they love? In an ideal world I'd love to be able to issue affiliate-exclusive coupons... but I know that's rare. I may just end up going to Shareasale, though I don't even know how I'd integrate them with someplace basic like Volusion or BigCartel.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

If you are just looking for a shopping cart, then opencart has an affiliates system built in. Don't be fooled by me saying "just looking for a shopping cart", opencart is powerful and gives you many options, some paid, some free. Good Luck.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

Zen cart has JAM affiliate that jgs right in. Last time.I used it, its all free
Sent from my Desire HD using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TeesJunkieJohn (Jul 31, 2013)

I can second OpenCart - quite a nifty addon that I've used in other projects.


----------



## cctshirt (Aug 1, 2013)

Humerus said:


> I currently just sell via eBay and the like, but this year my goal has been to set up my own web store by October for the Christmas rush.
> 
> I specifically want one with the ability to have affiliates, which I'm not really seeing in most of the standard 'starter" webstore places.
> 
> Does anybody have one that they love? In an ideal world I'd love to be able to issue affiliate-exclusive coupons... but I know that's rare. I may just end up going to Shareasale, though I don't even know how I'd integrate them with someplace basic like Volusion or BigCartel.


 
Hei buddies i have a website, looking for cooperate with you! this is my skype: bulltao.com.au


----------



## ronyraskhit (Jul 31, 2013)

i can help you to choose perfect one , can skype me at rony.raskhit


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Make that three votes for OpenCart.


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

I would recommend finding the shopping cart first and then adding options such as an affiliate network. If it comes with it preinstalled, great, but it should not even be close to a primary consideration.

First give an honest review of your technical abilities. Do you have adequate programming and design skills to manage create, modify and maintain the server, databases and all the other aspects that come along with operating an e-commerce platform. If you answered no, look to the hosted solutions available, Shopify, BigCommerce, Magento Go and Volusion.

If you answered yes there a ton of good open source e-commerce platforms available. Open Cart, Magento CE, there are a ton of others so you can shop around. 

Remember if you answered yes to having the technical skills remember you will have to keep up to date with security patches for your chosen platform. I would also recommend staying away from ZenCart and OSCommerce as they are antiquated and aside from security concerns they poorly constructed platforms. 

Again, I can't stress this enough, find the platform that fits your needs first and then start looking to the add-ons such as an affiliate network. 

After answering about your technical abilities look to functionality:
How do you process credit cards? Do you need to be PCI compliant
How do you handle your shipping? Do you have to worry about dimensional shipping
What is the customer flow in the website? Is it conducive to a positive customer experience
How extensible if the platform? When your business grows can the platform handle the growth
How easy is the platform to optimize from a SEO perspective?

Answer your primary questions first then look for the icing. 

Once you've selected your platform, then look into the affiliate packages. There are a number that I've worked with over the years but one jumps to mind as affordable and easy to work with. iDevAffiliate - Affiliate Tracking Software - Affiliate Program Software it works well and has integrations for a number of platforms. There are a plethora of others out there that will suite your desired needs.

Also remember when selecting the affiliate platform create a list of needs. Some very common needs are:
Automated payments to affiliates
Variable lockout dates by product
Ability to set commission tiers
Tracking locations commissions originate
Ability to track what PPC keywords triggered the commission 

If you have any questions about a specific platform or need please feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## visionalfreeman (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm currently using X-cart. It does very well for affiliate program. You can generate code for tracking and people can sign up at your website to be a member. Easy to setup and does require licence fee, one time payment only, visit their site for more info. 

At my site currently I do not activate the affiliate program yet, maybe in the future.
Hope this help


----------

